# 'Nur Stille, Stille' in English?



## Aurum (Feb 3, 2014)

Do you know how 'Nur Stille Stille' from 'The Magic Flute' is called in English? 
Thank you


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

"Nur stille, stille, stille" (sung by the Queen of the Night, her ladies, and Monostatos as they are planning to break into Sarastro's Temple) can be translated as "Only quietly, quietly, quietly (now)," as they don't wish to make any noise and be discovered. Not that it does them any good, because they've no sooner entered the complex when they are found out and finally defeated


----------



## Aurum (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, I am aware of its literal translation in English, I just wondered if the song has some different name in the English version of the opera


----------



## Lt.Belle (Jan 19, 2014)

I found 3 libretto's online with 3 diffirent interpertations. I was curious myself too.
*Opera-guide*:
Just keep quiet, quiet, quiet, quiet! 
Soon we shall be making our way into the temple. 
*DM-opera*:
Now softly! softly! softly!
soon we will be within the Temple!
*Aria-Database*:
Just stay still, still, still, still,
Soon we will intrude into the temple.

Sorry i dont know if these are the right ones cant find anything on youtube either?! This is a very difficult question...


----------

